# Good food!



## bubble111 (Mar 29, 2012)

Has anyone had any good experiences with food lately? Any good recipes to share? Delicious meals you just can't forget?


----------



## Bill.K (Mar 29, 2012)

The classics are the best, nothing can compete with home cooked fettuccine alfredo in my opinion, with some bell peppers and onions, and it's to die for


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 29, 2012)

*Apple-Walnut Coffee Cake*

I haven't tried this yet, but it looks good to me...



> *Apple-Walnut Coffee Cake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Madge90 (Mar 30, 2012)

Marks and Spencers ready meals are the best I have ever had.  The lamb dinner particulalry


----------



## Bill.K (Mar 30, 2012)

Wow SeaBreeze that looks like it would be quite good, I expect it would be a bit out of my league to make though haha but my my that does look delicious.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 30, 2012)

*Roasted Tomatoes with Fresh Basil and Mozzarella*

Here's another recipe that looks tasty, and easier to make...



> *Roasted Tomatoes with Fresh Basil and Mozzarella
> 
> *Tue, 2011-07-19 13:24
> Delicious Living
> ...


----------



## TxTwisterGl (Apr 1, 2012)

Ohh maybe we need to talk to the powers that be about topic pages devoted to fave recipes in the different categories...they could make it where its not magazine recipes but those that people have made for years with lots of success an compliments. What does everyone think?


----------



## valerie (Apr 6, 2012)

I baked mackerel with a topping of lemon grass, spring onions, lime juice and cilantro and a little sugar. Found the recipe on the BBC under Aromatic Mackerel and it was delish!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 25, 2012)

*My GUMBO Recipe*

I can eat a good *gumbo* over rice for a couple of days, and it can be frozen for a handy future meal. Here's a rough recipe for it.

(Use large thick bottomed pot, preferable stainless steel.)

Ingredients:

1/2 lb. butter
2 med. or 1 lg. onion
1/2 - 3/4 tablespoon crushed garlic
1/4 cup flour (sifted)
1 lg. can whole tomatoes (blended)
4 - 5 bay leaves
1/2 tablespoon oregano
1/2 tablespoon salt
1/2 tabespoon thyme
1/2 tablespoon black pepper
12 ounces okra (maximum)
1 can crab meat
1 - 1 1/2 lb. shrimp (peeled and cleaned)
1 lb. scallops (large sea)
3 - 4 sausages (browned and sliced 1 in. thick)

- Saute butter, onions, garlic on medium heat until soft

- Slowly add sifted flour, while stirring

- Saute, stirring almost constantly until dark golden brown, do not let it burn at all. The darker the roux, the more flavorful the *gumbo*.

- Add blended tomatoes, spices, bay leaves, then simmer and stir until tomatoes are completely blended with the roux.

** Last 10 - 15 min **

- Add okra, crab, shrimp, scallops and sausages.

(Remove bay leaves before serving)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 20, 2012)

*Sweet Potato Fries*







Sweet Potato Fries

4 sweet potatoes 
(yams), peeled

2 tbsp olive oil
salt and pepper, 
to taste

2-3 tbsp chopped 
parsley (optional)

1. Preheat oven 400°F. Coat baking sheet with nonstick cooking spray or line with foil.

2. Cut sweet potatoes into 1/2”-thick lengthwise strips; toss with oil. Arrange in single layer on baking sheet; bake 15–20 minutes.

3. Turn potatoes over; bake an additional 15–20 minutes or until golden brown all over.

4. Arrange fries on a platter. Season with salt and pepper. Sprinkle with parsley (if using).

Note: For a sweeter version, omit parsley and sprinkle with cinnamon and nutmeg before baking.

Serves 6. Analysis per serving: 142 calories, 2g protein, 5g fat (1g saturated), 4g fiber, 23g carbohydrate, 71 mg sodium

_(from energytimes)_

Gulf Coast Favorites by Holly Clegg
*www.hollyclegg.com*


----------



## Elzee (Nov 21, 2012)

Taco Soup 

This freezes well, it was a favorite with my kids and still a favorite with my hubby and me. I usually double the recipe and freeze it in individual portions. 

Cook Time: 1 hour, 5 minutes
Yield: Serves 6 to 8
Ingredients:
2 pounds ground beef
    1 tablespoon olive oil, if ground beef is very lean
    1 large onion, chopped
    1 can (15 ounces) pinto beans
    1 can (11 to 15 ounces) whole kernel corn ,drained
    1 can (14.5 ounces) stewed tomatoes - Mexican style if available
    1 can (10 to 15 ounces) Rotel tomatoes (or tomatoes with green chile peppers)
    1 pkg. (about 1 ounce) taco seasoning mix -(opt.)
    1 pkg. original hidden valley ranch dressing(dry)
    2 1/2 cups water or more, to make soup broth 

Preparation:

Brown ground beef and onions in a large pan with olive oil if needed; drain off fat. Add remaining ingredients and simmer for an hour or so. When ready, serve in big soup bowls, and have a skillet of hot cornbread to eat, too.


----------



## Elzee (Nov 21, 2012)

Last month, I bought a package of carrot cake mix and instead of adding water, I added 1/2 can of pumpkin and just enough water to make it moist. (I also added chopped walnuts.) We enjoyed it with cream. It was so delicious and tasted like autumn and Thanksgiving. I will be making it for Thanksgiving dessert instead of Pumpkin Pie. My daughter loves Pumpkin Pie but I think she might enjoy this Carrot Pumpkin Cake.

One year, I might even make carrot cake from scratch. lol


----------



## Artic137 (Jan 12, 2013)

Best food steak and mashpotatos and icecream its sherbert


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 12, 2013)

I like a good Rib-Eye, grilled on the barbeque.  I haven't had mashed potatoes in years, but like the Yukon Gold style sliced, sprinkled with salt and pepper, and fried in olive oil.  Also gold potatoes just boiled and topped with chives, parsley, olive oil or smart balance.

Ice cream or sherbert is nice, I like the Hagen Dazs Only Five brand.


----------



## R. Zimm (Jan 13, 2013)

I have been making quite a few shrimp dishes recently but not from a "recipe", I just throw together what we have and spice it up. Turns out tasty every time plus there is usually something left over for my lunch one day.


----------



## pchinvegas (Jan 20, 2013)

*Good Stuff*



Bill.K said:


> The classics are the best, nothing can compete with home cooked fettuccine alfredo in my opinion, with some bell peppers and onions, and it's to die for



I too love Fettuccine Alfredo although it is very rich. We recently found this great recipe on Pintrest and made it. The family ate it and did not realize it was made with cauliflower. It was really good and much healthier .

Healthy Fettuccine Alfredo
 Author: Pinch of Yum
 Prep time:  15 mins
 Cook time:  15 mins
 Total time:  30 mins

 Serves: 8


Ingredients


1 lb. uncooked fettuccine noodles
3 small heads cauliflower
6 cups vegetable broth
6 cloves garlic, minced
1 tablespoon butter
1 teaspoon salt
pinch of nutmeg
pinch of black pepper
1 tablespoon olive oil
¼ cup heavy cream
1 cup starchy boiling water from pasta pot

Instructions


Chop  the cauliflower. Bring the vegetable broth to a boil over medium high  heat and add cauliflower. Cook until cauliflower is soft, about 15  minutes. In my experience, the longer you cook it, the smoother the  sauce will be. Meanwhile, melt the butter in a large skillet over medium  heat. Add the minced garlic and saute for 4-5 minutes or until soft and  fragrant.
As  the garlic and cauliflower are cooking, bring a large pot of water to  boil and cook the fettuccine according to directions on package,  reserving some of the starchy water to add to the sauce later.
Transfer  cauliflower to a blender with about 2 cups of the broth. You may need  to do this in batches depending on the size of your blender. Add the  sauteed garlic, salt, nutmeg, and black pepper and puree until very  smooth, about 5 minutes. Once the mixture is moving, stream the olive  oil into the blender. Add more broth or water if the mixture is too  thick to move through the blender. You want it to turn through the  blender easily. When puree is very smooth, transfer back to the  butter/garlic skillet.
Add  the cream and cook over low heat. Add the starchy pasta water (or  regular water if you’re not making pasta) and keep warm until ready to  serve. Combine noodles and sauce in a large pot or skillet and serve  immediately.

Notes
     The sauce will “dry out” a little bit as it cools on the pasta.  Adding a little water to the leftovers will help make it creamy again.   

316
Calories

5g
Fat

56g
Carbs

12g
Protein


----------



## pchinvegas (Jan 20, 2013)

Love, Sweet Potato Fries !


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks, pchinvegas!  Always nice to hear a healtier version of a rich fattening favorite! :thanks:


----------

